# Report: Kobe Bryant is “Livid” with Lakers



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Here’s what we can be certain of:
> 
> When the Lakers hastily dealt Lamar Odom to the Dallas Mavericks, they did not have another trade waiting in the wings. Obvious speculation would suggest that they had ‘hoped’ to use the draft pick and the $8.9m trade exception they received from Dallas to potentially acquire Dwight Howard (or maybe a few other valuable pieces).
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Does anyone really care? Stop the soap opera drama shit and lace up your sneakers and go to work. Lamar bitching like this is part of the reason this happened.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

SAS is just trying to stir up controversy!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I saw Kobe's interview from yesterday and he didn't look or sound all that pissed he seemed laid back and in his normal pocket. I think Kobe is irritated at why they traded LO to the Mavs and doesn't quite get what they are tinking but he was breathing fire as this article and others have made it seem. 

Him voicing his displeasure and LO bitching were 2 different things. Kobe was not wound up when he was speaking. LO was heartbroken like a school girl. 

No one knows what the hell the Lakers are thinking or doing.


----------

